# How to properly dremel



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Man, is it hard. He's fine with the sound, the feeling for a bit but when the session is too long he'll start flinching. What are some tips to dremel faster. I have a 10,000 rpm, is it too fast? I only stay on the nail for 2-3 seconds before switching. He also doesn't seem to bleed when I dremel, how can you tell it's enough?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It should only take 5-10 seconds per foot. If it's taking longer than that, you need to be more committed and pick up the pace. Hold the nail firmly so it doesn't wobble and apply the grinder firmly and grind across the nail.

You should always use the grinder at the highest speed and use the coarsest sandpaper you can find.

Anyone that tells you that the nail won't bleed with a grinder is lying. You hit the quick and it will most definitely bleed. You will know you are getting too close because your dog will begin to fuss. You are basically grinding off the outer shell of the nail so you grind back until you start to see the softer interior, then carefull only grind off the outside nail to have that rounded smooth look.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Will the quick still recede if I accidentally hit the quick?
Actually I never know if I'm close to the quick cause my dog always fusses


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I learned how to use the dremel using these instructions: How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com

Michaela


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

The quick will always recede if you hit it, but I don't recommend that at all. By bringing the nail back as far as you can without hitting the quick and then by taking off some of the outer shell of nail, you are exposing the soft pulp area with the quick. This will wear off by itself causing the quick to recede painlessly.

I have to teach fosters who have probably never had their toes done in their lives and would like to keep it that way, how to hold still for nail trimming on a regular basis. You need to be confident and firm that you expect your dog to hold still, quietly praise them as you trim toes as quickly as possible. Don't let your dog release himself when you are done, stop, put the grinder down, and then release and make a huge to do about it. If you let them release themselves, they think their fighting you was the way to go and will keep doing it. 

People that are wishy washy about this end up fighting their dogs to trim toes and that's a losing battle. By expecting your dog to behave for toes, it teaches them that you aren't going to hurt them and they can trust you to do things to them they don't like, for example, should they get hurt or you need to apply eye or ear drops, they will let you do it without a fuss. This is a long term good thing you can start now.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

Elaine, what is the rpm you use on your dogs?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

10,000. The highest my grinder goes.


----------



## Kev (Sep 11, 2011)

guess I'm going too fast. mine ranges from 10,000-35,000 with 5 levels and I'm at 3 with 60 grit sanding paper. should I go to the lower end? or stick with what I got cause when I was going 10,000 it took forever but a bit higher and I was finished in a heart beat.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You made me go and actually look at mine and you are right, the high speed is 35,000, which is the speed I use. I have no idea what the grit of the paper is other than it's the coarsest I could find. I would suggest you turn it up all the way.


----------

